# ALicante



## jacquigem (Feb 4, 2016)

Anybody stopped on the beach or front just south of alicante recently?
David and Jacqui


----------



## kenspain (Feb 4, 2016)

jacquigem said:


> Anybody stopped on the beach or front just south of alicante recently?
> David and Jacqui



If my son is no duty you will only get advised to move on if other officer you could get a fine if your in the wrong place :goodluck:


----------



## n brown (Feb 4, 2016)

Hi Ken !


----------



## kenspain (Feb 4, 2016)

Hi Mr B:wave:


----------



## jacquigem (Feb 4, 2016)

kenspain said:


> If my son is no duty you will only get advised to move on if other officer you could get a fine if your in the wrong place :goodluck:



Thanks Ken will look for somewhere else .


----------



## kenspain (Feb 4, 2016)

Go along to Alicante Airport the beach behind the airport is ok at the moment i was there the weekend fishing for two days a few there but try to stay away from the gang of Dutch vans that were there


----------



## jacquigem (Feb 4, 2016)

kenspain said:


> Go along to Alicante Airport the beach behind the airport is ok at the moment i was there the weekend fishing for two days a few there but try to stay away from the gang of Dutch vans that were there



Yes I was thinking of the airport end. Could see some vans there when I drove past the other day. Assume no facilities there?


----------



## jacquigem (Feb 4, 2016)

Just a thought Ken do you know anywhere in Elche for a visit and overnight stop?


----------



## kenspain (Feb 4, 2016)

jacquigem said:


> Just a thought Ken do you know anywhere in Elche for a visit and overnight stop?



If it is the beach you want i think you can still park at the marina beach this time of the year also there is a camp site near if you need it. If you want the main town find the railway station there was a large open ground you could stay on but in the day time it gets full  with cars from the people going to work by the train.


----------



## Mothership (Mar 30, 2016)

*Alicante South Sands*

A bit late, here in Estonia struggling to find WiFi so apologies for month late update.

Used the beach south of Alicante many times through Feb and early March, absolutely no problems, mostly Dutch German vans and had one local police visit about 7pm just knocked on our door to check everything was OK as he didn't see many Brit vans....really really nice. He said no problem to stay...someone may check if more than 3 days or you have all the "camping trimmings" outside the van

Onwards to Nordkap


----------



## carol (Mar 30, 2016)

We did a couple of weeks ago. Only a few vans scattered along the coast. No problems.


----------

